# Bobcaygeon House of Hoarders



## jerm IX (Oct 19, 2011)

This isn't just a story about a man exploring an abandoned house, this is a story about living with the loss of loved ones. This is a story about consumption and compulsion and coping mechanisms.

This is a love story.

Immediately upon cracking open the door, I am overwhelmed. A repulsive stench is thick in the hot air and more powerful than anything my olfactory system has ever encountered. My eyes instantly begin to tear up, I cough into my elbow, and retreat.

I stand outside under a drooping willow tree, trying not to think about the pungent odor, but rather what I saw inside. A thick carpet of everything imaginable is a lopsided and unstable foundation to giant mountains of everything else. Intrigued, and already reeking of the pukey must, I take a few deep breaths, and re-open the door...

http://jermalism.blogspot.com/2011/10/abandonment-issues-bobcaygeon-house-of.html






Man and wife by jerm IX, on Flickr




Mt. Clothing by jerm IX, on Flickr




Mt. Garbage by jerm IX, on Flickr




traversing by jerm IX, on Flickr




the boy's room by jerm IX, on Flickr




things by jerm IX, on Flickr




laundry day by jerm IX, on Flickr




deer john by jerm IX, on Flickr




The Last Supper by jerm IX, on Flickr


----------



## Lolpeacock (Oct 19, 2011)

Great pics. Thanks!
Really sad story.


----------



## st33ly (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow! Thats alot of stuff.

Nice report


----------



## maximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Great pics!

Love houses full of things!!


----------



## urbanisle (Oct 19, 2011)

I never understand how people let things get this bad, sad. Nice report and pictures


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 19, 2011)

So what was the stink then? it doesn't look very dirrty or anything???

Thanks for posting such great pix.


----------



## maximus (Oct 19, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> So what was the stink then? it doesn't look very dirrty or anything???



Possibly from the rubbish in pic 3? Looks like old food packaging and stuff.


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice Jerm...but next time can you let my wife know you are coming so she has a chance to tidy


----------



## mookster (Oct 19, 2011)

It's like de ja vu but in America instead of south of Birmingham!


----------



## maximus (Oct 20, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> Nice Jerm...but next time can you let my wife know you are coming so she has a chance to tidy



Lol!!


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow that really is a hoarders house.


----------



## jerm IX (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## jerm IX (Oct 26, 2011)

I received an email today, requesting a meet-up and offering a substantial lump sum of money for the address and specifics to this location. Admittedly, I was intrigued, but stood my moral ground and declined the offer. Another belated lesson learned. This will undoubtedly change my approach to sharing certain location specifics moving forward.

For the record, after speaking with other explorers about treasure hunters, before posting, a diversion was used. This house is NOT actually IN Bobcaygeon.


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 27, 2011)

One for the grime busters. There's a remote small house near me that's abandoned. I'm intrigued as to what lies behind that closed door also.

Nice find bud........... Keep it safe


----------



## jerm IX (Nov 14, 2011)

On my first visit, I propped a piece of paper from a book of crossword puzzles in the door to see if anyone else entered. 

The piece of paper is still there.


----------



## FlutterGirl (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow what a find!! How did it get left like that with SO much stuff? AMAZING!


----------

